# The Mines of Moria (ooc)



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

a colder plane in the galaxy few will find than Moria. reading the numbers even on a planetary report of how cold it can get will send shivers down the spines of those even who've come to believe Valhalla be warm and welcoming. it is a planet who knows no seasons other than a cold and biting eternal winter. the planet, itself, in its entirety is useless to the imperium. this death world has NEVER in it's history shown even the slightest bit of hope of being anything other than a wasteland barren of valuable resources. instead it is the asteroid belt orbiting the planet that holds promise. rich in extremely rare ores found on few other planets, the Moria asteroid field is a vital resource for the planet, a resource that as of recently, has been sacked by the ork hordes who seek to turn the belt into a massive fleet of "ROKs". if they were to do this, the neighboring systems of Moria would tremble under the ork hordes. 

To stop them, the empire has depatched the Knights of Malmoris, the neighboring unit of imperial guard to the planet in hopes of retaking it. Malmoris has been put on full alert for the situation of Moria and is devoting the full resources of the planet to prepping forces and sending a constant convoy of fresh troops. the imperium however is well aware that Malmoris wont succeed in this. to this extent they have also dispatched the 45th Cadian armored regiment to assist, and through shear luck of the warp and grace of the emperor, arrived in time to actually be of use for the initial retaking attempt of the planet and it's asteroid belt. 


it has been three months since the initial fighting began on Moria. the first waves of imperial ships struggled to uproot orks fom the asteroid belts and three frigates were lost in the first five days, and many more in the days to come. now a new influx of troops is sent to the planet admits the heaviest fighting the war has seen to date. 
========================================================



this RP is a primarily imperial guard centered RR. meaning the all powerful imperial flashlight is most likely going to be your primary weapon. 

the war is also in it's early phases, only 3 months have passed so the arasties have not been called in to bail out the guard as of yet, however that may change depending on the developments of the RP. 

this RR also has a custom regiment of imperial guard as well as a standard regiment. if you are worried about the custom regiment i will attempt to put your concerns at ease, if your concerns are still not at ease, choose a cadian.
=========================================================

Captain (naval)
Sargent
Commissar
Special Weapons Trooper:
Coms:
Guardsmen
Guardsmen
Guardsmen

=========================================================
Imperial Records information regarding the Knights of Malmoris
Homeworld: Malmoris
Planet designation: Feudal World
OOC naming regulation: Scottish/Celtic
Colors: Blue, Red, Silver, Gold

Uniform description: The Malmoris uniform was designed to be able to be worn on the home planet as well as outside the home planet with minimil difficulty and impact to the local civilization. the uniform consists of a single breast plate made from composite metals that grant the same comparative protection as standard imperial guard flack armor as well as a blue red overcoat that is draped over the breast plate and the solders. the guardsmen also wear reinforced pants which have shinguard built into the pants themselves as well as knee guards. the pants and the near medieval style grieves are interlinking and near one in the same. the pants color is blue while the armored reinforcement is silver in color. the trim on the uniforms as well as any skull moffits the uniform bears is gold in color. the standard helmet that is worn by the knights of Malmoris is comparable to a full helm with certain advancements to still stay on par on the battlefield on other planets than Malmoris. the main difference between officers and veterans compared to the standard grunts, is the officers and veteran helms have tuffs sticking up in groupings in a Mohawk configuration. Veteran helmets use a Blue Mohawk while officers use a blue Mohawk. 

Battle Notations: the following quotations are taken out of context from imperial reports filed by commissars who have taken command of previous and other groupings of the guard from the Knights Of Malmoris. 

Commissar M Creed of Cadia: never in my years have i had a group of guardsmen actually ask to preform a charge, it actually caught me off guard. these knights of Malmoris guardsmen seemed to prefer to be up close and personal with their foes.

Commissar Theodore Regionald the third of Pretoria: by the golden throne these knights of malmoris are nearly chomping at the bit when the greenskins are near. i actually caught several of them goading the greenskins into close melee combat. the guardsmen who goaded the greenskin was killed by an ork who took up the challenge and broke into our ranks, but the guardsmen's companions quickly dispatched the ork and went back to fighting the rest of the horde. 

Commissar Vladalv of valhalla: you'd never know the blood flowing through the veins of these men was nothing but ice and cold water. in camp, they are drinking the approved beverages and possibly some non approved ones and being marry, but then we get into combat with the heretics and i was surprised to find myself holding my own men back. if we would have charged we would have died a needles death, they understood this but did not like it. instead they suggested that we set up a ambush and catch our foes off guard. their crossbowmen as strange as this may sound, proved more useful in this regard than i would have originally anticipated. their armored convoy turned the corner and was blown to peaces. it's not many times that i see my men breaking ranks, when they do it's normally running away from the enemy, not towards them. 


Tactics: the Knights of Malmoris prefer fighting in close range combat with melee weapons or close range weapons such as shotguns or other close range special weapons. while they are competent at moderate to long range combat they do not favor it. instead if possible, they lure the enemy back into a prearranged trap set up by their crossbowmen and then mop up the rest. 

Recruitment: all families are required to choose their first or second son or daughter to send to the training camps on Malmoris when the youngest reaches age 10. Recruitment age for Malmoris is thus 10 years of age. training is overseen by Jarls who insure that each recruit A does not die during training, and B is adequately trained and prepared before they are then sent off to orbital training. on Malmoris, the only ones aware of life beyond their planet are the Jarls and the planetary goner, everyone else is in the dark so to speak. training on the planet takes approximately 6 years, making sure each and every recruit is well versed in combat from everything from swords, axes, pikes, spears, crossbows, and bows. at the 6th year, they are then sent to the orbital training facility on the moon of Malmoris. it is here that they learn to fight with the weapons of the imperial guard on a galactic scale. it is here they see their first las weapon and actually fire it. training here takes 2 years. 

Minimum age for a combat ready white cap is 18. being in the guard, is for life, there is no retirement, only when you die, are you allowed to leave by the emperor's grace.

Standard weapon load out for a regular guardsmen: Kantrael short-barrel M36 Lasrifle, Longsword OR Shortsword OR Axe OR War axe OR Man Slayer (see killage, demonstrated here http://www.gorillavid.in/cnb/idlxbz7zjbx6) Combat Shield constructed as a round shield to blend in with a feudal environment. provides same protection as standard combat shield.


=========================================================

this list only describes "special" wargear. all equipment for both factions uses cadian equipment and weapons

Malmoris Crossbow: Restricted to special weapons. officers may sack one of their special choices for a Malmoris Crossbow. two handed weapon held like a rifle. 

The Malmoris crossbow is a potent weapon despite it's old principles. instead of simply being made of wood, metal, and string, this crossbow has been made with modern materials and technology and has proven it's worth as a potent combat weapon. it's ability to fire standard bolts and specialty bolts is what drives it's ability and versatility as a weapon. the Malmoris Crossbow squads are odd, if not extremely deadly. 
the weapon sports a 12 bolt standard drum or a 6 specialty bolt magazine. 
this pump action weapon has proven itself on the battlefield more times than some would belive.

Standard Bolt: unlike the bolter rounds of space marines or more potent projectile weapons, these bolts are more often than not simple steel shafts. old, but effective

Loch Bolt: these specialty rounds are constructed around a potent single use battery and las lens. essentially a small, compact, and very deadly las weapon. it works in one of two ways chosen by the user. Remote detonation, or detonation before impact. with remote detonation it impacts just like a standard bolt, and waits for a signal form the user to detonate the charge remotely, firing off a potent blast of las energy within the target. then there is the other method of use, where it fires off the las round right before impact. the blast from this las weapon is comparable to a hotshot las pistol. 

Promethius Bolt: a special constructed round that detonates like a small fuel air explosive, spraying out promethium before igniting it with a secondary detonation. 

Frag Bolt: a bolt with three fragmentation warheads that detonate on impact. 

Trip Bolt: an armor piercing bolt with a potent shaped charge with a kill zone of 10ft, the blast itself is potent enough to tear through even heavy armor, favored for taking out heavily armored targets or stopping enemy armor movement in it's tracks by taking out the treads or punching a hole through it's underside and frying the crew. the round is detonated when an object passes through an infrared laser after initial impact.

=========================================================

Username:
name:
age:
sex:
Position:
Appearance:
Wargear:
Biography


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so 60 views and not a single taker? did i butcher the imperial guard that badly with this?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i was drawn to it thinking it was lotr dwarf rp but i was disappointed to read it wasn't so i think you could of chosen a different title.
you didn't butcher the guard but you haven't given nearly enough info on the custom regiment such as what is their uniform like, what tactics do they use,are they mainly conscript or veterans etc.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

that much i did intentionaly to allow you guys to choose that kind of information. i'll do a revision when i get home to include such info.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah Das, I'd say it's probably better to decide yourself.

Otherwise you'll have one guy with a chivalrous regiment with nice shiny buttons and another with an idea that makes Catachans look like cute little kittens


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

but san, i like the idea of cute kitten/cat girls from a planet of hot wemon/catgirls, a bunch of cat planet cuties armed with explosive crossbows in scantaly clad skin tight uniforms that show off gobs of clevage and give your mind miles to wonder about how to itch them best to make them purr....

ok my bad example out the window, currently revising it to give more info on regiment who will not be cats, nore females (females still allowed), nor females with cat ears... scantaly clad? maybe, entire regiment in nothing but speedos... 
i wonder what their commissars would be like? would they take after ploss?








(image stolen by imperial intelligence during the last convention)


----------

